# I'm stressing about my future. Feel like I have no direction. Anyone feel the same?



## Darkwindz

Basically, I just have no idea what I want to do with my future. I would love to have a concrete idea of what to do, but I don't. I was planning to apply and audition for drama school, but over the last few weeks I've been wondering if it's worth the money, time and stress to get into an industry that is so extremely difficult to succeed in. 

Apart from Acting, I'm really not sure what else I can pursue. I feel like I'm stuck in a rut and I'm not moving anywhere. It is the most frustrating feeling in the world. I am going to be 25 in August and I'm really scared for my future if I don't figure something out soon. 

Does anyone feel the same?


----------



## LolaViola

Darkwindz said:


> Basically, I just have no idea what I want to do with my future. I would love to have a concrete idea of what to do, but I don't. I was planning to apply and audition for drama school, but over the last few weeks I've been wondering if it's worth the money, time and stress to get into an industry that is so extremely difficult to succeed in.
> 
> Apart from Acting, I'm really not sure what else I can pursue. I feel like I'm stuck in a rut and I'm not moving anywhere. It is the most frustrating feeling in the world. I am going to be 25 in August and I'm really scared for my future if I don't figure something out soon.
> 
> Does anyone feel the same?


Don't worry. You're not alone. I'm 23 and I know exactly how you feel. It can be scary, especially when you look around and see your peers established in the careers of their choice, or at least well on their way to getting there. If acting is something you feel passionate about, then for that reason alone, it's worth the risk. Go for it. Life is about taking chances. I concur, it can be a difficult industry in which to find and maintain success, but it can also pay off big. Think positive. You owe it to yourself to try. I would also advise you to really use this time to find yourself through trying different things. Who knows? You may develop a hobby, fall in love with it, and realize the career you initially had in mind is not the best fit for you. That happened to me when I started playing around with graphic design. I also began playing instruments and realized I was great with composing arrangements. At one point and time, I was set on becoming a psychologist. A psychologist! Now, I don't know why I ever thought that was a good career choice for someone like me. You see what I mean?
All you have to do is believe in yourself. Once you master that, your fear will dissipate because you will be confident that you are capable of achieving whatever you set out to do. And you ARE capable, my friend. I hope you find my words helpful and I truly wish you success and happiness!


----------



## Melodies0fLife

I do, for sure. Even after graduating from college, I still don't know what I really want to do. I feel stuck... in work, in relationships, in life. Sometimes, I have an urge to just pack a suitcase, leave everyone and everything I ever knew, and start afresh somewhere else. But I'm not brave or risky enough to do that, unfortunately... Someday though, if I ever break/crack enough, I just might do that. o___o

ETA: Besides that, I have responsibilities I must fulfill: paying back student loans, building my career, establishing work references, etc. Responsibilities keep me where I am; once I fulfill them, I think I'll be more tempted to move and do something else.


----------



## timidoamigo

Yes, I feel the same. The frustration and depression it causes is horrible. I like Melodies0fLife's idea of packing up and starting new, but I too am not brave enough.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## FionnMcc

I feel exactly the same, Ive completed university and I still feel like i've been cast adrift and have no idea what I want to do. Just try and think about what your good at and if its something you really want to do then go for it.


----------



## Ashlyn

Right there with you.


----------



## Puppy Parent

I feel the same way, but I refuse to be one of those people who gets "stuck". I've watched old friends from high school who had dreams and things they wanted to do in life, become "stuck" with their boyfriends, or simple jobs, some who had career goals, gave them up to continue their "fun" food serving jobs or retail.

I refused to get stuck in those ruts, I get bored very easily with the same old thing. I can't stay still anymore. As awkward and anxious as I am with life, I'd hate myself even more if I got stuck. Packing up and moving is the best feeling, you just have to do it, don't think twice. My confidence improved so much once I moved the first time. Completely dropped though when I came back home. So I'm moving again.


----------



## Jessleonhart

I know how you feel, I don't know what I want to do with my life. Right now I have a scholarship that covers my first two semesters of college completely, and I have no idea what to major in. I ended up picking general studies because I don't know what to do.


----------



## Darkwindz

Puppy Parent said:


> I feel the same way, but I refuse to be one of those people who gets "stuck". I've watched old friends from high school who had dreams and things they wanted to do in life, become "stuck" with their boyfriends, or simple jobs, some who had career goals, gave them up to continue their "fun" food serving jobs or retail.
> 
> I refused to get stuck in those ruts, I get bored very easily with the same old thing. I can't stay still anymore. As awkward and anxious as I am with life, I'd hate myself even more if I got stuck. Packing up and moving is the best feeling, you just have to do it, don't think twice. My confidence improved so much once I moved the first time. Completely dropped though when I came back home. So I'm moving again.


Would love to move away, but I would need a full visa to stay for longer than 3 months.


----------



## Puppy Parent

Darkwindz said:


> Would love to move away, but I would need a full visa to stay for longer than 3 months.


You can do Australia can't you for a year? We've got English people out here all the time on 1 year work visas, can be 2 years if they do 3 months farm work in exchange for the extra year visa.


----------



## Darkwindz

Puppy Parent said:


> You can do Australia can't you for a year? We've got English people out here all the time on 1 year work visas, can be 2 years if they do 3 months farm work in exchange for the extra year visa.


I have no idea how it works. Is it easy for foreigners to find work? Cool, so did you move out of Australia?


----------



## Puppy Parent

Darkwindz said:


> I have no idea how it works. Is it easy for foreigners to find work? Cool, so did you move out of Australia?


Depends what work you look for I guess, and also what area. I couldn't get a job here for over a year... so I gave up, I leave the country next week 

Not to put you off the potential to move overseas, I say do it. Sometimes you can find a company that will help you get the visa & line up work for you and everything, my friend is doing that to go to Europe. You should look into it, it definitely gave me so much more confidence.


----------



## CherryBlossom

Puppy Parent said:


> You can do Australia can't you for a year? We've got English people out here all the time on 1 year work visas, can be 2 years if they do 3 months farm work in exchange for the extra year visa.


That's what I did. I hated my old life so I packed my stuff and left to Australia. I'm in my second year now and it's really good. You meet so many people, the money is awesome, the weather, the environment, ... Asia is very close so you can also travel there. That really helped me, even if I still don't know what I wanna do. I know the direction of my studies, that keeps me busy for a few years  the job situation is a bit difficult. There is plenty of farm work and hospitality but it also depends where you are and when ... It's cold in Melbourne now actually freezing but yh plenty of jobs (not farming)... Up north is fruit season now so you will see more backpackers there, everyone wants there second year so they need farmwork...


----------



## CeilingStarer

Meh


----------



## Puppy Parent

CherryBlossom said:


> That's what I did. I hated my old life so I packed my stuff and left to Australia. I'm in my second year now and it's really good. You meet so many people, the money is awesome, the weather, the environment, ... Asia is very close so you can also travel there. That really helped me, even if I still don't know what I wanna do. I know the direction of my studies, that keeps me busy for a few years  the job situation is a bit difficult. There is plenty of farm work and hospitality but it also depends where you are and when ... It's cold in Melbourne now actually freezing but yh plenty of jobs (not farming)... Up north is fruit season now so you will see more backpackers there, everyone wants there second year so they need farmwork...


Glad to see you like it here.... I really dislike it, leaving next week, can't wait! Glad it's working out for you though, and Melbourne seems really nice, haven't been there oddly enough.


----------



## SoloArtist

I'll admit I'm in this situation as well. Almost done with my degree, getting internships in my field of work (Computer Science/Programming/IT), and realizing I suck at it, and that this profession expects you to be excellent at it regardless of whatever degree/training you have or don't have. I suck so bad that I don't know how to learn it, have no intuitive sense of it or where to start, which puts me in an awfully tough spot. I'm smart, but evidently a very slow learner. This is the type of profession where you can definitely be fired for incompetence, and you won't even get jobs in the first place if you can't do the work (there are plenty of amazingly smart people from other countries who can, for less). 

Now what can I do? Nothin' really except stay at home with parents, who are now getting a divorce (and thus it's likely that I will be displaced in the process), I don't know how to move to Australia or something similar, and besides, I have like $2.40 to my name. $2 saved up, and I'm 21. How pathetic is that? Not many prospects for me in this world, I hope you all have a good life because mine is looking to be pretty pitiful. 

I will probably seriously be living in the ghetto with no TV, internet, etc (all someone can afford these days working min wage job) with my girlfriend within about the next 2 years. 

Hey, at least I'm happy  (someone said that behind my back at my job the other day, as if they felt sorry for me and my future prospects in the world, because of how slow learning/silent/awkward I am. This was also coming from a former drug addict. That didn't make me feel too good...)


----------



## Darkwindz

I am just stuck with what to do. Australia sounds good, but by the time I come back I'll be older and in the same situation as I'm in now. In about 6-7 weeks it's going to be September and start of a new term, so I can even try and get in some place or if I've left it too late, I don't know. 

Without a degree, all there seems to be is minimum wage, dead end jobs that lead nowhere and have no career progression whatsoever. I have always been undecided in what to do with my life, ever since I was late teens. In and out of different jobs, but nothing ever took my interest. 

Even the hobbies I have, I can't get careers out of them unless I go to University. I do wish there was more training routes available for people who are like me and lost in life. If I go to the job centre, they never help me or suggest any training courses I could go on. 

It sucks to be a 20 something these days, there just are not many options. Even if you don't get into University, they just push you aside and give you no alternatives.


----------



## jlscho03

Melodies0fLife said:


> I do, for sure. Even after graduating from college, I still don't know what I really want to do. I feel stuck... in work, in relationships, in life. Sometimes, I have an urge to just pack a suitcase, leave everyone and everything I ever knew, and start afresh somewhere else. But I'm not brave or risky enough to do that, unfortunately... Someday though, if I ever break/crack enough, I just might do that. o___o


This! This is exactly what I think. I am completely lost as to what to do and my parents think I've already settled for a job that is beneath me (at least they are supportive in their own way). Stuck at work. Stuck in all relationships - friendships, romantic.

Stuck.

Just today I was thinking how great it would be to get up and move somewhere and just be spontaneous and do what I want. Put in my two weeks and not care that I don't have a job lined up, trust that I'll find one... But then I think. And I'm also not brave enough to do something like that. I am the definition of "safe". And I have cracked/broken down, and in the end went back home, back to my job, back to my stuck life, so yeah, that didn't work for me...

Glad I'm not alone.

Edit: I don't like saying "stuck," as I feel I have opportunities. I just don't know what to do, how to go about doing what I want to do, etc. But at this point, my life is not progressing, so that's why I say "stuck."


----------



## iworkatthegatesofhell

I constantly wonder what I want to do in life so you are definitely not alone. I change my profession every other week. Currently I am taking my prerequisites until I decide what I really want to do. If you are unsure I would suggest that you do the same for now. No matter what career you go into, you will need to know the basics. Math, english, science, psychology, just stick to the prerequisites for now and decide later. If you are thinking of going into acting or drama, that is something to consider for the future. Know that if that is what you want to do, it is very tough out there. Have a backup plan. You are young, but sound like you have a good head on your shoulders so you will figure it out. It may be beneficial to meet with an occupational counselor to steer you into the right direction. Some of them can be very helpful. I hope this helps!


----------



## ineverwipe

Yup i'm in the same position


----------



## lockS

Me too. I feel like I'm never going to achieve anything in life. I don't have any goals or something like that :/


----------

